# breeding stock prices



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

What kind of prices are you guys seeing for breeding does in your area ?

seems like there 150 to 200 in my area, I only have 24 right now and I have alot of feed in the barn and I'm getting ready to cut again and nothing to do with it all.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wish I had that problem 

what breed?

Boer does here are $400 + for registered
Dairy is $250 +


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

breed?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on your breed and genetics - along with registries


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Boer goats, I'm kind of looking for just commerical does nothing fancy there not for show. The weather are just going to the slaughter house and I'll be keeping alot ofthe does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I watch craigslist to see what's going on there, and it seems the going price for unregistered does is $125-175, and registered does I've noticed hasn't been much more.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yep... unregistered Boer does sell for about $150-$200 here too.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

unregistered boers = $150-300


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

unregistered boers in NC $75-100 I sometimes buy 10-15 goats for $40-50 each but have to look around.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Around my area unregistered does are going anywhere from 75-175....I have found alot of nice ones for only 125.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

$75 to $200 depending on age ... and ...if the animal if pregnant....ect.... :thumb:


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

The only does I found for 75 to 120 had alot of dairy influence in the and I meen alot. I'm still looking might have to give you call Pam because I'm also looking for a quality buck.


----------



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

I got my pygmy does between 45 and 60 dollars. I spent 60 dollars for my buck , but I bought him at a flea market. The larger does go for 80 to 150 dollars. Registered stock goes for a little more. From talking to people at the auction. They say the price goes down in the fall because people do not want feed them over winter.

I saw a boar buck (about 300 lbs) go for about 175 dollars at the local auction here in town. The auction here at the local stockyard does not even mention papers. The goat auction in Boaz Alabama does though. I had to work the Saturday my wife went...so I am not sure what the registered goats went for...she told me they were a little more expensive.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The only does I found for 75 to 120 had alot of dairy influence in the and I meen alot. I'm still looking might have to give you call Pam because I'm also looking for a quality buck.


 You are right ...the dairy breeds here ....are less than the boers.....maybe put an add in craigslist and ask for the type of goat you are looking for....how many and price range...... you may get some bites ..... 

This year....... we are sold out of bucks...  ....but... if you are still looking... by say feb/march 2010....we should have the kids hitting the ground..... just let me know... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah I have gotten some bites but nothing I liked so far might start looking down in texas and oklahoma.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: good luck.... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah// for a buck..wait until Feb/March and get a nice one from pam  just my opinion!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yeah// for a buck..wait until Feb/March and get a nice one from pam  just my opinion!


 Aww....thank you Katrina.... :hug:


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Im defenitly going to go down and take alook she only 30 min from me. Hey pam you guys got any doe's for sale ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep.... but... I don't know what price range ....you are looking into buying one..?

http://tothboergoats.clearwire.net/does_for_sale.htm


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah I'm looking to pick some more up acouple here and there. I haven't really decided on looking for doe's or a buck as of yet, kinda of waiting for this buck I just got to get a little older.

I'm just into my second year and still trying to learn and develop my herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We have been asking/getting $140.00 for a 10 week old doeling that have 25% to 12.5% nubian and then we go up to $200 for the 100% commercial with no dairy in them. That is pretty much the prices I am seeing on craigslist for commercial does. I have seen a few that are asking less, but not very many and often times from the picture of them I can tell the cheaper onse don't have the quality of genetics and aren't carrying a very nice frame on them. It may be worth your drive if you prearrange with a larger farm and make a bulk purchase. Or make a purchase at several farms in the same area if the drive is longer. 
We have been paying 250 to 500 for our sires. full-blood. Here in Virginia.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Unregistered boer does that I see on Craigslist are $100-200
Registered are $200 and up depending on age, doelings seem to sell for about $200-250.
Bucks are selling for an average of $300 that's unregistered/registered if they are show quality then about $500-1000
Bucklings unregistered and registered around $150-200 show quality are nearly the same as the adult show quality bucks.

I have a friend that sold a registered doe for $900, and has been selling bucks for $400-500.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Unreg. purebred does sell for around $275 here.

Reg. does are $350 and up, and bucks start around $500 and up.


----------

